# moving to fenais de luz



## onmywaytofenaisdeluz (Jan 11, 2011)

we are moving to fenais de luz in 2012 and I dont speak Portuguese and I need to learn to find work. Can anyone help with audio and video if possible. If I can learn the language I am sure I can find a good job.


----------



## -mia- (Dec 23, 2009)

onmywaytofenaisdeluz said:


> we are moving to fenais de luz in 2012 and I dont speak Portuguese and I need to learn to find work. Can anyone help with audio and video if possible. If I can learn the language I am sure I can find a good job.


Fenais da Luz in the Azores?


----------



## onmywaytofenaisdeluz (Jan 11, 2011)

-mia- said:


> Fenais da Luz in the Azores?


yes it is in Sao Miguel


----------



## -mia- (Dec 23, 2009)

onmywaytofenaisdeluz said:


> yes it is in Sao Miguel


Yes. I know. 

To be honest, even when you learn Portuguese you'll have to relearn it when you get to S.Miguel. They have a special way of speaking there. 

What kind of work do you do? What's your training, etc? What type of job are you thinking of finding? I'm not saying it's impossible, but it's not really the job mecca of Portugal. Tourism or jobs geared to tourist is always an option. 

Have you ever been there?


----------



## onmywaytofenaisdeluz (Jan 11, 2011)

-mia- said:


> Yes. I know.
> 
> To be honest, even when you learn Portuguese you'll have to relearn it when you get to S.Miguel. They have a special way of speaking there.
> 
> ...


I have completed high school with 4 years in Pharmaceutical and 12 years running my own fishing bait business. I have not been there but my husband is from there.
I would be willing to do anything but ultimately would like something in tourism.


----------



## -mia- (Dec 23, 2009)

onmywaytofenaisdeluz said:


> I have completed high school with 4 years in Pharmaceutical and 12 years running my own fishing bait business. I have not been there but my husband is from there.
> I would be willing to do anything but ultimately would like something in tourism.


And what kind of work does your husband do? 

I was going to suggest starting your own business might be your best option. Your husband should be able to help you think of a good business to start. 

Honestly, I suggest you go visit before you up and move for good. 

Good luck!


----------



## elgregcor (Jun 4, 2011)

*Any Info Please*



onmywaytofenaisdeluz said:


> we are moving to fenais de luz in 2012 and I dont speak Portuguese and I need to learn to find work. Can anyone help with audio and video if possible. If I can learn the language I am sure I can find a good job.


How is it going? My wife and i are also considering moving (for a few years) to Sao Miguel, Azores. I am interested in any of your contacts that you may be able to share esp in the area of home rentals, and any other info that you may be able to provide. Thanks!!


----------



## MiddleEarths (May 26, 2011)

onmywaytofenaisdeluz said:


> I have completed high school with 4 years in Pharmaceutical and 12 years running my own fishing bait business. I have not been there but my husband is from there.
> I would be willing to do anything but ultimately would like something in tourism.


hello,
My husband and I (from here) live in the next town..Rabo de Peixe. A fishing bait business..wow..that would be an idea for here! My husband is into fishing and sailing and there's a market for that .. few shops here...or a decent cafe..


All I had was spanish grammer before coming (really helped) ..and was speaking in 3 months once I was here ..the people are freindly and help a lot. São Miguel just has a different accent. Does your husband speak portuguese?

I wouldn't mind helping out with anything if you'd like to contact me.


----------



## elgregcor (Jun 4, 2011)

*Thank You*

Thank you. I will be in touch if we need to know more. 



MiddleEarths said:


> hello,
> My husband and I (from here) live in the next town..Rabo de Peixe. A fishing bait business..wow..that would be an idea for here! My husband is into fishing and sailing and there's a market for that .. few shops here...or a decent cafe..
> 
> 
> ...


----------

